# revision of traumatic amputation little finger



## astephens (Mar 9, 2009)

any ideas? amputation vs debridement
the mummified tip of the finger was teased loose with a freer in order to save as much tissue as possible, a rongeur was used to remove the last bit of it. the stump was obliquely fractured and at this point a blade was used to dissect out the distal spike-like portion of the proximal phalanx. the wound was left opened and was covered with neosporin ointment


----------



## Treetoad (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe I would try 26951/52 (reduced services, as the surgeon didn't close the wound).


----------



## mbort (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with Treetoad


----------

